# How powerful of a machine do I need?



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

I mostly do residential painting. I am looking for a machine to handle 150' to 200' of hose, and spray primers, latex, etc. 

How powerful of a machine do I need for this? 

Thanks!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

ConroePainting said:


> I mostly do residential painting. I am looking for a machine to handle 150' to 200' of hose, and spray primers, latex, etc.
> 
> How powerful of a machine do I need for this?
> 
> Thanks!


graco 695-1095 or equivalent Tritech T9 or T11


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

At _least_ 1 gallon per minute, capable of 2 guns, for that length of hose. You might still see some pulsing at that length.


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

I was looking at a Titan 640. If I use HEA tips, how much hose could I reasonably use?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

100-150ft... 150ft+ you should use a 1+ GPM pump


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

You'd be fine with 100-150.


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I run 150' on my 695 all the time but it will not push a 1225 tip even with a shorter hose, but my 1095 does fine with long hoses and big tips.


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

kmp said:


> I run 150' on my 695 all the time but it will not push a 1225 tip even with a shorter hose, but my 1095 does fine with long hoses and big tips.


What max tip do you use with 150'? Are you running 1/4" hose or 3/8" hose?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

You should be using 3/8" but you can put a 1/4 whip at the end to the gun. 

The biggest tip would probably be a 021.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a 1/4" hose on my electric pumps but on my gas pump I have a 3/8" hose for the first 50 feet. A 150' of 3/8" hose would be a lot of weight to drag around. Biggest tip I use is a 1225 on my big machines. I use big tips on wide open new construction but not very often outside. I have used 835 tips for block fill and some water sealers.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Why would you want 200' of hose for residential painting. I've never had more than 50'. A 490 would be fine. Just get an extension cord.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Why would you want 200' of hose for residential painting. I've never had more than 50'. A 490 would be fine. Just get an extension cord.


Leave the pump in the garage, or in apartment buildings. Long hoses do come in handy.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ConroePainting said:


> I was looking at a Titan 640. If I use HEA tips, how much hose could I reasonably use?


I run 150 on my 640, no problems at that length. I use small tips though, 413 for body, 311 for eaves. You will never need 200, and when I go to a bigger tip like 519, I go down to 100'.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> Leave the pump in the garage, or in apartment buildings. Long hoses do come in handy.


Bigger pumps can also push that material through 200ft+ and up a second or third floor. A 640 might be able to handle 150ft but as soon as you go vertical... its a lot for that pump to handle.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Agreed. I highly recommend the biggest pump you can afford. I'd much rather carry paint to a garage/first floor, than have to carry it up into a building. On smaller apartments, you can even reach 2/3 floors with the pump on one floor. Much easier to just drag the hose around than to move the pails and pump.


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I run 150 on my 640, no problems at that length. I use small tips though, 413 for body, 311 for eaves. You will never need 200, and when I go to a bigger tip like 519, I go down to 100'.


Thanks for the info!!

Question: What paint are you typically spraying with a 413? 311? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ConroePainting said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> 
> Question: What paint are you typically spraying with a 413? 311?
> 
> Thanks again!!


Exterior flat or satin. Smaller tips better control, less waste.


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

ConroePainting said:


> I mostly do residential painting. I am looking for a machine to handle 150' to 200' of hose, and spray primers, latex, etc.
> 
> How powerful of a machine do I need for this?
> 
> Thanks!



Titan is not the way. Graco parts are everywhere and they have the top quality metals designed (patented) for pumps. For residential, I'd say anything above the Magnum homeowner level. IT's a budget thing after that.


----------



## PApaints (May 17, 2010)

illusionsgame said:


> Titan is not the way. Graco parts are everywhere and they have the top quality metals designed (patented) for pumps. For residential, I'd say anything above the Magnum homeowner level. IT's a budget thing after that.


Anything above a homeowner pump to push 200 ft of hose to 2nd+ story? No. If you want good performance and want your pump to last, go for a 1095 or if you can afford it a 1595. You never regret bigger...but budget is an issue. SW will finance that 1595 for you for a year most likely with no interest. We do have probably 25 440's and 395's...but they're 50' of 3/8" hose and no big tips. They're good little pumps...but only for what they're meant for.


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

pghsteve said:


> Anything above a homeowner pump to push 200 ft of hose to 2nd+ story? No. If you want good performance and want your pump to last, go for a 1095 or if you can afford it a 1595. You never regret bigger...but budget is an issue. SW will finance that 1595 for you for a year most likely with no interest. We do have probably 25 440's and 395's...but they're 50' of 3/8" hose and no big tips. They're good little pumps...but only for what they're meant for.


Thanks for your guidance! I have only been spraying for four months, and I really appreciate all the comments.

FYI: I am just getting going as a full time painting contractor, and I am trying to get a machine that will last, but also balance the cost of the machine. 

Someone mentioned that being able to hear your machine is very important. Also, I have noticed that cleaning out that much hose is inefficient on small jobs. So, I am reconsidering the 200' of hose.

I am only doing residential repaints, and I am currently using 75' of hose (50' of 1/4, and 25' of 3/8). I am thinking that for most jobs that I will be doing, this is plenty. 

With this setup, do you still recommend a 1095 or greater? Would a 490 to a 695 be too small for a two man crew doing residential repaints? I have considered a Titan 640 stand because of it's ability to fit in my currently tight vehicle.

Do you have a suggestion? Comments?

Thanks!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ConroePainting said:


> Thanks for your guidance! I have only been spraying for four months, and I really appreciate all the comments.
> 
> FYI: I am just getting going as a full time painting contractor, and I am trying to get a machine that will last, but also balance the cost of the machine.
> 
> ...


I run 125' of hose plus a 3' whip on my Titan 640i all the time when doing exteriors. Allows me to make 1 spot home base for the sprayer and not have to move it around the house. Spraying 2 coats on a home with a shorter hose would require moving the sprayer 2-4 times, and that might be favorable to some, but not to me. Anything 125' and over on the 640 is pushing the capabilities of the pump to the max before you start to see a decline in performance via pulsation of spray pattern. Thicker paints, frequent triggering, & working at elevations will also have an effect. This can be mitigated by using larger diameter hoses, which minimizes friction loss, thus, still capable of providing sufficient pressure. If all you're doing is the occasional trigger pull, you could get away with using 150' of 1/4", but I find that's rarely the case. 

On exterior 2-4 story homes, the first 100' connected to my 640i is 3/8", then 25' of 1/4", plus my 3' whip. For 1 level exteriors, you could stay with 1/4" for the entire run, but anytime you're needing to climb extension ladders and spray, 3/8" is favorable for lengths of 100' and over with the 640i. 

For interiors, hose is taken off as needed. If I'm doing walls and ceilings, I'll stay with the larger diameter 3/8" hose. It's heavy as hell and a PITA, but it's the best way to run longer lengths of hoses on a pump that size without suffering pulsation. For interior trim, 1/4" hose can be used. 

Although opinions may vary as to what you might "need", I think most of would agree that it's never a bad thing to have the largest size you can afford if it's between say a 695 vs. 1095, or 640i vs. 740i. Smaller pumps can work, but will wear noticeably quicker when pushed to their limit. We've all at one time or another have probably used a smaller pump than what might seem ideal. Hell, my first 7 years in business I did everything with 395's & 490's. All boils down to budget, expectations, what you're spraying, how much you're spraying, & how fast you need to spray it.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have three pumps, a 695 1095 and an old gas 5000. I have one line that is 100 feet long with 1/4 inch diameter hose, one 150 foot hose with a 1/4 inch diameter hose and a 150 foot one with a 3/8 inch for the first 50 feet and then 100 feet of 1/4 inch diameter. I pick and choose depending on the job. Each hose has its own gun so I don't have to worry about forgetting one. I do have a 50 foot section for real small jobs. All have a 3 foot whip. I do not have any dedicated oil lines as I don't spray any more of that crap.


----------



## PApaints (May 17, 2010)

ConroePainting said:


> Thanks for your guidance! I have only been spraying for four months, and I really appreciate all the comments.
> 
> FYI: I am just getting going as a full time painting contractor, and I am trying to get a machine that will last, but also balance the cost of the machine.
> 
> ...


If you're just doing res repaint, 75-100' of hose and a heavy extension cord is perfect. A good 12/3ga extension cord will save your pump motor. Honestly, if you're not painting with heavy products (you mentioned elastomeric) you'd be fine with a 440i, but if you're going to mix in some occasional heavier viscosity projects the 640 would be okay, the 695 if you can afford the extra money would have way more balls. ALL my guys, without exception, prefer a high boy over a low boy....but if you can't fit it you can't fit it. A high boy makes your life easier, and it works the pump less to have direct immersion.


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I run 125' of hose plus a 3' whip on my Titan 640i all the time when doing exteriors. Allows me to make 1 spot home base for the sprayer and not have to move it around the house. Spraying 2 coats on a home with a shorter hose would require moving the sprayer 2-4 times, and that might be favorable to some, but not to me. Anything 125' and over on the 640 is pushing the capabilities of the pump to the max before you start to see a decline in performance via pulsation of spray pattern. Thicker paints, frequent triggering, & working at elevations will also have an effect. This can be mitigated by using larger diameter hoses, which minimizes friction loss, thus, still capable of providing sufficient pressure. If all you're doing is the occasional trigger pull, you could get away with using 150' of 1/4", but I find that's rarely the case.
> 
> On exterior 2-4 story homes, the first 100' connected to my 640i is 3/8", then 25' of 1/4", plus my 3' whip. For 1 level exteriors, you could stay with 1/4" for the entire run, but anytime you're needing to climb extension ladders and spray, 3/8" is favorable for lengths of 100' and over with the 640i.
> 
> ...



EXACTLY the info I needed! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Ahithophel (Mar 22, 2021)

Someone mentioned a t9 up above, it’s an excellent sprayer and the customer service is amazing. I own one. I haven’t tried the t11 but nothing wrong with more power 😂


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

pghsteve said:


> If you're just doing res repaint, 75-100' of hose and a heavy extension cord is perfect. A good 12/3ga extension cord will save your pump motor. Honestly, if you're not painting with heavy products (you mentioned elastomeric) you'd be fine with a 440i, but if you're going to mix in some occasional heavier viscosity projects the 640 would be okay, the 695 if you can afford the extra money would have way more balls. ALL my guys, without exception, prefer a high boy over a low boy....but if you can't fit it you can't fit it. A high boy makes your life easier, and it works the pump less to have direct immersion.


I kept putting off buying the new unit until I was in the middle of a big residential job, and my old diaphragm unit went down. I had to have a sprayer ASAP. I walked into PPG and got a great deal on a 440 Impact (Only sprayer they had in stock). 

I've had it two weeks and I am thrilled! So far, I only use Titan HEA and Graco FFLP tips. With 125' of hose, it is working great!

I do see a lot of reasons to consider a Graco or TriTech in the future, but for the stage I am in business wise, this unit is pretty awesome!

I really appreciate all the advice I was given! Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

ConroePainting said:


> I kept putting off buying the new unit until I was in the middle of a big residential job, and my old diaphragm unit went down. I had to have a sprayer ASAP. I walked into PPG and got a great deal on a 440 Impact (Only sprayer they had in stock).
> 
> I've had it two weeks and I am thrilled! So far, I only use Titan HEA and Graco FFLP tips. With 125' of hose, it is working great!
> 
> ...


Couple of differences between a titan 440 and tritech from user perspective:
1) made in usa vs made in china
2) easier to access transducer
3) easier to clean ball cage and seat,titan 440 has a small ptfe o-ring that is easy to damage taking the lower apart and very easy to destroy the ball cage.
4) better pressure control below 1000psi
Finally this seems like some weird oversight from both graco and titan but tritech has smartly designed their pump to filter fluid BEFORE it gets to the prime valve. Can't tell you how many titan pumps have gunk that gets clogged in the prime valve...


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

The prime valve will stay clean if you filter your paint straight from the bucket. Always use those cheap mesh filter bags. Will save a lot of headaches.


----------

